# New product from Doug Fleenor



## gafftaper (Apr 1, 2015)

Have you ever been stuck with a long DMX run and a bin of orange extension cords? Well the good folks at Doug Fleenor finally have a solution to that problem. Introducing the PGB2XLR5!


----------



## rbalewski (Apr 1, 2015)

Ya know, I made my own set of those many years ago and they work great! I'm glad somebody finally brought that to market!

Only one warning - when using in reverse, you should avoid running more than one 1k PAR thru a mic cable. More than that tends to generate too much smoke (although that does save fog fluid).


----------



## robartsd (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm glad to hear that DFD recommends using orange extension cords over barbed wire fencing for DMX transmission - barbed wire fencing is just so much harder to run. Maybe next year DFD will come out with an opto-splitter with these connectors. As I hate having wall wart power supplies, I hope they just include a power supply for AC/DC conversion in the case and provide a hard wired molded plug.


----------



## GreyWyvern (Apr 1, 2015)

God bless Dr. DMX and his crew! Gotta love 'em!


----------



## Brandon Merkle (Apr 1, 2015)

Damn Squints. Always screwing with the Tweaks.


----------



## JD (Apr 1, 2015)

What's wrong with the roll of barbed wire? That was working fine!


----------



## Phantom_Sandwich (Apr 1, 2015)

JD said:


> What's wrong with the roll of barbed wire? That was working fine!


Too much insurance problems. Plus my blood added too much capacitance, started messing with the signal.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 1, 2015)

Not getting picky here because I do appreciate the flexibility of orange extension cord... but what we really need is a DMX to Barbed wire adapter!


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 1, 2015)

gafftaper said:


> ... Introducing the PGB2XLR5!


Pshaw! Product doesn't maintain the integrity of the *five* individual pins, which of course is mandatory for proper transmission of DMX*5*12. (I don't know where the 12 comes in though. 12 gauge, maybe?)

derekleffew said:


> What purpose do these two pictured adapters serve and what are their proper names?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345


(I don't know what happened to the other attachments.)

Good gosh, that was SEVEN YEARS AGO?!


----------



## NewChris (Apr 1, 2015)

In all seriousness, if XLR is rated to 250VAC, then why can't it be used for power?


----------



## robartsd (Apr 1, 2015)

NewChris said:


> In all seriousness, if XLR is rated to 250VAC, then why can't it be used for power?


What amperage is it rated for? What about the cable attached to it?


----------



## NewChris (Apr 1, 2015)

robartsd said:


> What amperage is it rated for? What about the cable attached to it?


Wikipedia says 15 amps. And someone would also plug a microphone into it and get a nasty shock.


----------



## petercav17 (Apr 1, 2015)

NewChris said:


> In all seriousness, if XLR is rated to 250VAC, then why can't it be used for power?



The issue is that if you run power through XLR, someone could come in the space unknowing that your apparent audio cables are actually carrying 120v, they'll end up plugging it into your mixer and boom. Fried. Not to mention possible injury from shock.
This is why scroller DMX is 4-pin, because that way you don't accidentally cross-plug something that's carrying current into a normal DMX device. Usually a style of connector is used univerally for one purpose only. You can see how sometimes this is disregarded when you look at 3-pin DMX. Now people run DMX through Audio cables. *shudder*


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 1, 2015)

NewChris said:


> then why can't it be used for power?


Who says it can't?

(I'll just leave this here, then run the other direction.)

http://littlite.com/products/product/x-series-console-light


----------



## JD (Apr 1, 2015)

derekleffew said:


> Who says it can't?
> 
> (I'll just leave this here, then run the other direction.)
> 
> http://littlite.com/products/product/x-series-console-light


No wonder the talk-back mic was so pyrotechnical!


----------

